# looking for decent wrestling lessons in West London.



## Dmonking (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey guys and gals.

I practice Mma but am mainly a stand up fighter with a background in Karate and Muay thai, i need to work on my take down defence and take downs.

Ive been looking to take up some wrestling, any advice on where to go or what a should be looking for ??

Appreciated.

Dan.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Any of the MMA gyms on the Gym/Club section should provide elements of Grappling. I'd say have a browse through that part of the forum and you should find a good place near your area


----------



## Jusgem (Aug 11, 2011)

Isn't their a London Shoot fighters? As I understand it Shoot fighting is Japanese wrestling so you'd assume that their focus would be on that.

However Sports Jujutsu has a strong focus on that too. Manipulating your opponent to take then to the ground. Don't be afraid to look for a Sumo club too. We just don't focus on wrestling like the Americans do but you can find clubs that have good skills and techniques to share.

Search for a Jujitsu, judo or sumo club online to see what clubs are in your area. Sorry I couldn't name a specific one. Failing that come train with us it's not that far =P


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Shootfighters is where Mustapha Al Turk trains/trained, he's a former Abu Dhabi Champion so I'd say there should be some decent grappling credentials over there.


----------



## Dmonking (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you both for your input, its greatly appreciated.

Shoot fighters is not far from me and i have noted it. Was looking to see if there was somewhere that was on a lower level, more one to one basis, but saying that i havent been to check out shoot fighters so i am probably making assumptions.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Dmonking you checked anywhere out yet?


----------



## Dmonking (Mar 20, 2013)

Not yet mate.

Found a place near me in richmond, I have some free time in tye next week so.will be checking it out, that and the shoot fighters gym for wrestling.

Theres also a place soley for wrestling in West Kensington which Im looking at

So I got a choice of 3.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

good to hear mate  hopefully you'll find a good team you can call home away from home.


----------



## LEGENDS (May 19, 2013)

KENSINGTON WRESTLING CLUB Run by Masoud is where all the London Shoot guys trained back in the day and its where Mustapha Al Turk trained.

It was situated in the Kensington Leisure Centre in Ladbroke Grove, but they have just moved up the road now.

Call Masoud on 07958300222.


----------

